# Responsible Bear Baiting



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I finally drew the Wasatch tag after 8 years of applying. Ever since I decided to try to take a bear over bait, I've always wondered about the ramifications of running a bait in a high-use forest area (like AF Canyon). Specifically, will feeding multiple bears donuts, peanut butter and bacon grease lead to possible bear/human conflicts in the future?

I know there are rules about being 1/2 mile from campgrounds, etc...., but that's a pretty small distance for a bear. I was reading Utah's Bear Management plan and read this, which made me consider it even more: Since bears are extremely curious and learn quickly, it is important to avoid introducing these high quality food sources into bear habitat. Once bears become successful at exploiting human food-sources, they will continue to do so. With increased recreational demand in Utah's forested lands, education and enforcement of rules designed to minimize bear-access to human food-sources is essential in order to have both recreation and viable bear populations in bear country. 

Thoughts? Opinions? Insights? Research?


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Short answer it will have the possibility of resulting in a higher chance of a bear become a problem bear.
Last year there were 91 bears dispatched as trouble makers in Utah after an average of 50 in the previous years.
But in my opinion I would not worry about it as long as you are setting up in a semi remote area. Are there many area's in the state where a bear could be baited and then not end up at a cabin, city, town or boy scout camp the next day? Let alone on the snatch?
My advice is worth what you paid for it but I say go for it. Enjoy your hunt. Spend some time with maps and scouting a good area and then shoot strait and work on convincing the wife that you need a bear rug in the den.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

The bears in those high use areas will already be utilizing garbage cans and dumpsters. I do not think you will attract bears to them. 
You may struggle with human movement keeping your bears from coming in during daylight hours. 
When you register your baits you will provide gps coordinates of the two locations. They look it over and will deny it if they feel like its too close to people. I would pick a few spots and see what they say. If there are bears in the area, they will find your bait. 
Good luck and congrats on a great tag!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

+1 on this^^^ The Forest Service and DWR will have to approve your bait stations so if they feel it will create a problem they wont approve them.
Also did you get a summer or fall tag?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback so far. I have the Summer tag.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah baiting in Utah sucks. So many hoops to jump through and the fact they took in out of the springs makes it almost not worth it. 
Idaho on the other hand is way more lenient with baiting! 
Good luck on your hunt!!!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Baiting in Utah is definitely restrictive but the baiting itself is really good. Lots of good sized bears with a ton of color phase bears.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't know if the ramifications are any different than not baiting them. 

Colorado doesn't allow baiting and they have a ton of a bear problems. They even fine (up to $1000) you for having the wrong type of trash can.

It's best to do you diligence in being responsible, but your presence probably won't matter too much. Bears are always looking for the easiest source of food. It doesn't matter to them as long as it is easy.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

My personal opinion is that bears obviously investigate anything that smells like food, not that they get hooked on human food and start seeking it out. If a bear is getting food rewards at campsites or cabins they are going to keep coming back, and it has nothing to do with your bait site. Bears associate food rewards with a location, and once that food disappears they mark it off their map of places to visit. 

The DWR likes baiting because it allows hunters to be selective. You can look over several bears and make sure you kill a mature male. As long as you are following the rules I wouldn't lose any sleep at night.


----------

